# RACYCLE madness- my first post



## vw00794

So this is my first posting. I mean my first posting on any forum. I have not joined a forum before, so I'm pretty 
excited. I do read the CABE quite often and my good friends Lawrence and Danny and Scott Mc. ( all Racycle 
owners and cool guys) have encouraged me to join.
It was suggested that I put a couple pics up of my Racycles. I simply love these bikes and have dedicated a silly 
amount of time to finding, restoring and researching them. I even just reproduced exactly, the often chewed-up
 L/R  crank arm hardware since I think EVERY Racycle has these pieces damaged.

SOME PHOTO INFO: The photos show 13 pre-1913 Racycles all with wood wheels and adjustable handlebars, 
which seem harder to find than the actual bikes! One of the Pacemakers has a rare, one piece, steam-bent wood race handlebar. The first 6 in the row are the large chainring Pacemakers.

A few of these bikes will soon be going away and will be getting loving restorations- the ones which are perfect 
candidates, ie: no paint, nickel which needs re-doing, etc.

Working on these bikes is one of the few things I look forward to doing, no matter how tired I may be from work,
etc. I also enjoy helping fellow Racycle owners with their restorations. 

Thanks, Blue Nelson
Los Angeles, Ca.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Wow, great collection. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the CABE.


----------



## bud poe

All I can say is, wow...incredible collection.  Thanks for sharing and inspiring...
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## vw00794

cool, thanks! 
yay, my first reply.


----------



## bud poe

rustyspoke66 said:


> Wow, great collection. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the CABE.



Rustyspoke, that was weird, we had almost identical reactions to the Racycle collection...what do they say? great minds think alike...
By the way it was cool to see you up at the Iron Ranch, I wish I had more time to hang out and chat, there's always next year!
And now, let the Racycle drooling begin...


----------



## Nickinator

nice collection


----------



## chitown

bud poe said:


> let the Racycle drooling begin...




Gotta get an extra absorbing bib 1st so the drool pool has a place to go... 

"Yikes" is about all I can muster up to say.


----------



## IJamEcono

VERY nice collection. And welcome! 

By the way, what's that hanging on the wall in the back?


----------



## vw00794

IJamEcono said:


> VERY nice collection. And welcome!
> 
> By the way, what's that hanging on the wall in the back?




Thank you and thank you!
 Its an early mens Ben Hur with a girls Ben Hur chain guard. It seemed too far gone to restore (for now), plus it 
was missing some pieces, so I heavily clear coated it, for the rain, fabricated some wrought iron brackets, then 
welded a sleeve around the top tube, so as to not hurt, or clamp to, the bike. Its kinda suspended around the 
bike; but whats cool is that it would have to be cut down to be removed, nothing is bolted. I do know that I can 
build stuff better than I can describe it.


----------



## bud poe

That thing is killer and a beautiful job displaying it, great work!  Call me a sissy but I can't get away with welding in short sleeves, I end up with a wicked "welder's tan"!
Are those riser blocks on the pedals?  Too cool...


----------



## Larmo63

*Eccentric?*

Mr. Nelson is hard to describe in mere words......

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Talewinds

Just clicked on this thread....
  Ho-Lee-Crap!

I always admire a dedication that's surpassed obsession. Congrats!


----------



## vw00794

bud poe said:


> That thing is killer and a beautiful job displaying it, great work!  Call me a sissy but I can't get away with welding in short sleeves, I end up with a wicked "welder's tan"!
> Are those riser blocks on the pedals?  Too cool...






Thanks! I almost like the brackets better than the bike. ...and its lit up at night. I'm hoping the fig vines will completely take over giving it a lost/found feeling. 
Yup, they are the wooden riser blocks. 
Weren't they so a kid or ?? could ride a taller bike? That sound right?


----------



## bud poe

Ive got a few crusty's getting taken over by grapevines in my backyard, I love the look of something kind of swallowed up by nature...As for the blocks, yeah I would assume they we're for a kid, can you tell if they're a factory aftermarket item or home-made?


----------



## IJamEcono

> and its lit up at night




Well now we have to see a pic of the bike lit up at night!

And now I have to find a RACYCLE.


----------



## DonChristie

Very impressive collection!! You need to ride with us on the 1st Sunday of the month - Cyclone coasters in Long Beach. Do you only collect Racycles?


----------



## StevieZ

Welcome to the CABE. That is a beautiful Collection. lots of nice bikes right there.


----------



## twowheelfan

*good job!*

do you ride any of them? how do they ride? always curious.


----------



## vw00794

bud poe said:


> Ive got a few crusty's getting taken over by grapevines in my backyard, I love the look of something kind of swallowed up by nature...As for the blocks, yeah I would assume they we're for a kid, can you tell if they're a factory aftermarket item or home-made?




Yeah, each time you go out to your grapevine pile, it makes you feel like you've made a discovery!
The pedals seem like factory aftermarket, because the grooving on both sides looks to be fairly intricate. A friend also had a set on his bike too.


----------



## vw00794

IJamEcono said:


> Well now we have to see a pic of the bike lit up at night!
> 
> And now I have to find a RACYCLE.





I'll take a photo tonight!


----------



## Larmo63

With a nice Chianti and some fava beans..........


----------



## vw00794

schwinndoggy said:


> Very impressive collection!! You need to ride with us on the 1st Sunday of the month - Cyclone coasters in Long Beach. Do you only collect Racycles?




Sounds like fun! I have heard a lot about your rides, they are quite popular. I mostly like Racycles, but I've got some other neat old bikes too, Silver Kings, Bluebird, Twinbars, Iver J racers, and others and  a very special, 1-digit serial number, original Spacelander, some 1800s bikes too. I dig early motorcycles as well. I'm having fun!


----------



## vw00794

Larmo63 said:


> Mr. Nelson is hard to describe in mere words......
> 
> I'll leave it at that.




You, Mr.Larmo63, have more genuine enthusiasm for vintage bikes than many collectors put together!

Now get your surfer butt over to my place and get yo'self a Racycle!


----------



## vw00794

StevieZ said:


> Welcome to the CABE. That is a beautiful Collection. lots of nice bikes right there.




Thanks for the greeting... appreciate the compliment.


----------



## vw00794

twowheelfan said:


> do you ride any of them? how do they ride? always curious.




I do ride a couple of them. The big chainring Pacemaker is nearly impossible to start riding, I have to have someone help push. Once going its very smooth and hard to stop. Sometimes I get up to speed, and hop off and just ghost-ride the bike until it crashes.


----------



## chitown

vw00794 said:


> The big chainring Pacemaker is nearly impossible to start riding, I have to have someone help push...




All you need is an old Derny like this bad boy:

View attachment 27124


----------



## slick

WOW!!! I never knew that many Racycles even existed! Very impressive collection and displayed really nice also. Welcome to the CABE.


----------



## Larmo63

*Cross Country Racycle Extravaganza!!!!*

You've ALL heard that we are staging a cross country Racycle event??  Get a bike, (Racycle,) grow the moustache and participate......When does it start???


----------



## vw00794

chitown said:


> All you need is an old Derny like this bad boy:
> 
> View attachment 27124




Yikes! That thing looks like a 2 wheel tractor. I think there is a relief rider in the tank on top.


----------



## vw00794

slick said:


> WOW!!! I never knew that many Racycles even existed! Very impressive collection and displayed really nice also. Welcome to the CABE.




Thank you. I am hopefully going to start a registry by the end of the year.


----------



## vw00794

Larmo63 said:


> You've ALL heard that we are staging a cross country Racycle event??  Get a bike, (Racycle,) grow the moustache and participate......When does it start???




I am hoping to get it going for next summer to coincide with the annual Wheelman event. Focusing on pre-war bikes.
Sort of like a very long tweed ride. If you don't have a handlebar mustache, then you'll have time to grow one across the U.S.


----------



## jackomeano

Dude, I think that your sprockets (arrnt) big enough.... LOL
Sorry just alittle jellous...   Thumbs up


----------



## lobsterboyx

Someone is learning quickly! - look at this, a blockbuster thread after how many days?!

Didn't go get the motobike from Paul yet - Busy with finals, getting it on saturday. 

Dont forget about the San Fernando Valley Racycle Club... invite only.


----------



## Larmo63

*Skull and Bones*

Just don't let anyone in on the secret SFCRC handshake.


----------



## vw00794

lobsterboyx said:


> Someone is learning quickly! - look at this, a blockbuster thread after how many days?!
> 
> Didn't go get the motobike from Paul yet - Busy with finals, getting it on saturday.
> 
> Dont forget about the San Fernando Valley Racycle Club... invite only.




Cant wait to see it!

How could I forget, 1/3 of the members is writing this posting. Sheesh.


----------



## vw00794

jackomeano said:


> Dude, I think that your sprockets (arrnt) big enough.... LOL
> Sorry just alittle jellous...   Thumbs up





How about this one!
Looks more like a prop from the movie "Saw" or Saw 2 or Saw 3 or Saw 4 or ??


----------



## slick

So what are the guidelines for the Racycle cross country event? I don't own one but I do own an Iver Johnson truss frame bike that I could ride. It needs restoration right now and a few other parts but it could be done by the time of the ride.


----------



## geosbike

vw00794 said:


> Sounds like fun! I have heard a lot about your rides, they are quite popular. I mostly like Racycles, but I've got some other neat old bikes too, Silver Kings, Bluebird, Twinbars, Iver J racers, and others and  a very special, 1-digit serial number, original Spacelander, some 1800s bikes too. I dig early motorcycles as well. I'm having fun!




whats the scoop on those bizarr handlebars? geo.


----------



## vw00794

geosbike said:


> whats the scoop on those bizarr handlebars? geo.




Hi Geo,
These were offered by the Kelly Handlebar company @ 1900-1910. They are called Kelly #6 bars. They are just an extreme version of the normal Kelly adjustable bars sold on many of the Racycles.
When they are in the up position, its like riding a long horn steer, only harder to get going.


----------



## bricycle

Extremely nice collection, Kudo's! Thanks for sharing......bri.


----------



## Larmo63

*Safe at home....*


----------



## lobsterboyx

My girlfriend would kill me..... for anything less than a bowden spacelander in the house... 

I need some wheels for my racycle. now.


----------



## vw00794

Larmo63 said:


>




... and that is such a cool photo. The bike pre-dates the setting by half a century but looks perfectly at home there.


----------



## Larmo63

*Balancing Act?*

If you look at the photos of the Racycles, they are almost all balanced by their rear wheels...except for one. Is Blue holding his breath?  Could you imagine if they......dominoes.......never mind, I don't want to think about it.


----------



## lobsterboyx

Ive seen a few racycles fall over... not a pretty sight. 

And to think, I was there when this all started, the first racycle, like a baby boy, don't even know a word yet, so precious, green and dainty. little did i know that the forums would soon be brought to their knees with an insatiable desire for them. 

I'll always love you, my queen....


----------



## vw00794

Larmo63 said:


> If you look at the photos of the Racycles, they are almost all balanced by their rear wheels...except for one. Is Blue holding his breath?  Could you imagine if they......dominoes.......never mind, I don't want to think about it.




They were all just free standing against the wall with a tiny stone under the front wheel to keep them from rolling forward. Yes, they were all close enough to all come down at once, except yours, I would have grabbed yours and pulled it out of the line up!


----------



## vw00794

lobsterboyx said:


> Ive seen a few racycles fall over... not a pretty sight.
> 
> And to think, I was there when this all started, the first racycle, like a baby boy, don't even know a word yet, so precious, green and dainty. little did i know that the forums would soon be brought to their knees with an insatiable desire for them.
> 
> I'll always love you, my queen....




Is it leaning against your bicep in that photo?


----------



## lobsterboyx

Naw man... thats just my "ghetto boat"


----------



## Wikicollecting

Amazing collection - I would love to commute in on one of those


----------



## vw00794

lobsterboyx said:


> Naw man... thats just my "ghetto boat"




Isn't that an "American Picker's" term?


----------



## vw00794

Wikicollecting said:


> Amazing collection - I would love to commute in on one of those




... yes, as long as you are not in a hurry to get going, and don't need to stop once you get there.


----------



## vw00794

Here is a shot of Lawrence picking up his new 100 year old Racycle from Blue's garage last week. We are both very excited. The bike was originally midnight blue and he has decided to re-paint it its original color. Its going to be spectacular! Now you get a free Racycle t-shirt- yay.


----------



## serg

Here's an old picture. Russia, St. Peterburg, 1906. Not Racycl, but also interesting


----------



## Wcben

Great collection! I've had my Racycle since 1987, It had the one piece bent wood handlebars you mentioned and I hope to get them back someday, they got left with an old roommate when I moved!  He says he still has them and just has to dig them out of his storage.  One thing that seems pretty different is mine has a rear suspension similar to much newer bikes although it's very old and looks original to the frame, is anyone familiar with this? Also, my front wheel was replaced with a steel rim, any idea where I might find a wood rim.  I'm sure the saddle on mine isn't original either but, it's still a very cool bike!

Mine is a fixed gear and I did ride it on the street when I lived in Boston, ONCE...that was enough, it was fast and scared the hell out of me!

I just did a image search and found images of a racycle with the rear suspension but mine also has the springer fork the same as the one you have pictured on yours with the wood bars... Also, it seems to read that the racycle pictured with the rear suspension was made in Berlin On.?  Mine was made by the Miami Cycle co. Unfortunately, I don't have immediate access to mine, but I will take pics of it the next chance I get.


----------



## willswares1220

Hi Blue,


 GREAT LOOKING COLLECTION YOU HAVE !!!! YOU ARE A SERIOUS COLLECTOR !!!!


I'm the guy that sold you the green RACYCLE frame for restoration last February 24, 2011 out of Wisconsin.
I'm not sure if it's one of the bicycles you have in the photo's or not. It's hard to tell with so many nice bikes. 
Anyway, it was sold to someone that totally appreciates Racycles.


I am also new to this forum, willswares1220


----------



## Larmo63

*Future restoration....*

I am about to have everything I need for my restoration. I am going with two sets of wheels for this project; modern wood wheels from Wheelfanatyk, with tubes and cream 700 x 40c tires for actual riding. My old set for show is a matching set of og G & J wheels, NOS Torrington spoke set, and Universal white solid type tires. I found the correct roadster chain ring, and I have a block chain. These bikes are like a fine wine. They take time.

Stay tuned........


----------



## fattommy

*Wow Blue!!!*

What a beautiful and artistic statement.  Welcome and thank you for posting the pictures of your special bikes.
Tommy


----------



## Wcben

Thanks Blue!  

I just had a great conversation with Blue about my Racycle, I'll get some good pictures of it up when I can, Blue helped clarify a lot of odd things about mine, still have some more research to do on it but I've had this bike for about 25 years and couldn't find anything for many of those years!  Blue just provided me with more info than I've found in the whole 25 years prior!  Because of the CABE and members like Blue who are happy to help out those of us who need it, I've been more charged up about my Racycle than I have been in years!


----------



## Dobie

Blue:  I have sent PM WRT Berlin Racycle, assembled in Canada, Wayne.. bmwchev@msn.com


----------



## vw00794

I thought I sent a reply back, I'll try your email.


----------



## vw00794

Hi Wayne,

If you send me the ID# of the Racycle, I will add it to the list. I am going to compile a Racycle Registry. This may help more accurately ID these bikes.


----------



## hershey66

Wow the sprockets are huge on those bikes. 
That Ben hur bike frame looks very similar to the one on here I'm trying to see if anyone can identify.
The head badge holes on my frame are on the side like that.


----------



## lewnbarb55

*Racycle model 160*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Wow, great collection. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the CABE.




Hi Blue,  Can you tell me anything about the Racycle model 160.  I'd like to know the year of the bike.  It has a large sprocket with a springer fork like the first one in your picture on the first page.  Except it has a taller head tube.  It seems to have the right rear sprocket but it is on a 26" wheel.  Was just wondering if that was right.  Did all the Racycles have wooden wheels.  Any information you can give me would be helpful.

Thanks lewnbarb55


----------



## vw00794

lewnbarb55 said:


> Hi Blue,  Can you tell me anything about the Racycle model 160.  I'd like to know the year of the bike.  It has a large sprocket with a springer fork like the first one in your picture on the first page.  Except it has a taller head tube.  It seems to have the right rear sprocket but it is on a 26" wheel.  Was just wondering if that was right.  Did all the Racycles have wooden wheels.  Any information you can give me would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks lewnbarb55




Hi, I sure can help you. For starters I can help you to understand that you hit the Racycle lottery!

Your bike is a 1911 Racycle Pacemaker. Your wheels would have been offered in wood finished with a blue center ( most likely Gun Blue to match the frame ) and stripes on the side to be correct for the Pacemaker model. I just finished restoring a pair of wheels in just this fashion. I'll try to get some photos for a reference. This is the year Racycle offered the "Tri-Spring Fork" for free. Sadly thats not the case any more. 

Your rear sprocket would be unusually large only on your  model, with kidney bean shaped holes throughout.

That front spring fork suspension has many intricate components to it, so be cautious if you feel like taking it apart.
 Also your specific Racycle would have come with a Diamond Roller No 61 chain, which is easier to find and  not a block chain. Does it have the pedals and do you have any photos?

Go buy a lottery ticket while your at it, you're a lucky guy!
I don't want to ask if its for sale, but....
Blue


----------



## vw00794

*Racycle guarantee card*

I also just finished making a faithful, and custom tailored, reproduction of the original 1911 Racycle guarantee card and can put your EXACT RACYCLE ID NUMBER on the card to match your bike. They look super cool and authentic. It would have hung from the top tube when the bike was new.


----------



## Larmo63

I'll take a Racycle sweater too, I saw them on the website.

Thanks.


----------



## vw00794

Larmo63 said:


> I'll take a Racycle sweater too, I saw them on the website.
> 
> Thanks.




With the sew-on, iron-on, or hard-on  Racycle logo?


----------



## Rennen

Where and how can someone order a Racycle sweater?

G


----------



## vw00794

Very good question! Lawrence and I were discussing it day before yesterday. He found a faithful reproduction of a period "riding" sweater and either he or I can have the "patch" made up. Problem is that the sweater alone was very expensive. 

There are cool original photos of sporting gentlemen wearing these sweaters found here: 


https://picasaweb.google.com/RacycleCrank/RacycleSlideShow#5307344035805077954

Lets get Lawrence to chime in.

I did make a small run of Racycle t-shirts which came out really nice.


----------



## Wcben

I'm in!

Come on Lawrence, speak up!


----------



## Larmo63

*A Cool Velo Sweater .......*

http://www.thecurator.co.uk/velo sweater.htm

I bought one of these....


----------



## Nick-theCut

*This is such a cool thread.  Not only is this a mind blowing collection and evidence of dedication to his passion, but it also branches out to other great topics and conversations.  I wonder what other collections are out there that don't use the internet.   Cool sweaters Larmo, got that Racing jersey look.  Fashionable peace... 160 pounds is not my normal price point for outerwear  Very cool though.  Keep up the inspiring chatter folks.  - NICK*


----------



## Larmo63

I recently read "Major Taylor" by Andrew Ritchie and caught the TOTC bicycle racing bug. 

That was quite the magical time; 1885-1915, before automobiles and motorcycles, bicycle racing was 
one of the biggest sports in America. There was baseball, boxing, college football, and cycle racing. Out 
of bicycles, came motorcycles and autos, better roads and all kinds of mechanical inventions. Social riding 
clubs and schools for learning to ride the new "safety" bicycle contraptions were all the rage. Before that, high
wheel ordinaries were seen as more for the brave and gentrified. The safety bicycle literally revolutionized 
transportation for so many forgotten years. 

Sometimes, I wish I would have lived in those times...........


----------



## Nick-theCut

You paint a nice picture.  Get funding and a great cinematographer and shoot this film.  This era/time story/ content is untapped in my opinion.  Pre auto age with bicycles, baseball and boxing.  Hell all you need is a pretty girl and a little acting and you got your self a winner. Even if it's been done, I can picture something cool. Thanks again Larmo


----------



## hoofhearted

VERY, very superb collection of Racycles ... am amazed !!!    The wall hanger is very kool !!   Swear i can hear the kudzu scheming ........... 

                 ..................... patric


----------



## dfa242

_Sometimes, I wish I would have lived in those times........... _

Welcome to my dream...I think I probably should have been born about 100 years ago.


----------



## lewnbarb55

*Racycle*



vw00794 said:


> Hi, I sure can help you. For starters I can help you to understand that you hit the Racycle lottery!
> 
> Your bike is a 1911 Racycle Pacemaker. Your wheels would have been offered in wood finished with a blue center ( most likely Gun Blue to match the frame ) and stripes on the side to be correct for the Pacemaker model. I just finished restoring a pair of wheels in just this fashion. I'll try to get some photos for a reference. This is the year Racycle offered the "Tri-Spring Fork" for free. Sadly thats not the case any more.
> 
> Your rear sprocket would be unusually large only on your  model, with kidney bean shaped holes throughout.
> 
> That front spring fork suspension has many intricate components to it, so be cautious if you feel like taking it apart.
> Also your specific Racycle would have come with a Diamond Roller No 61 chain, which is easier to find and  not a block chain. Does it have the pedals and do you have any photos?
> 
> Go buy a lottery ticket while your at it, you're a lucky guy!
> I don't want to ask if its for sale, but....
> Blue




Hi Blue,

Thanks a million for the information.  I hadn't seen your reply, because I didn't know how to find it.  A friend of mine told me it was on there.  It isn't for sale right now and will send a picture later when I find out how to do it.  I also picked up some new old stock wood rims with the blue center.  I'll have to get the wheels laced to the hub.  The front wheel has 32 spokes and the back one has 36.  

Thanks,
Lew Richmond


----------



## filmonger

*Wooden bicycle rims*

Wow....fantastic collection. Just bis on a racycle body on eBay - but it went over my 1200.00 budget. I have just started selling wooden bicycle rims. At the moment I am selling 28 inch wooden rims for tubular tires. In June I will have clinchers in various sizes also made of wood.  www.sacroboscorims.com.  My question is what should be the correct specs for recycle rims? I would like to build some specifically for the racycle


----------



## vw00794

dfa242 said:


> _Sometimes, I wish I would have lived in those times........... _
> 
> Welcome to my dream...I think I probably should have been born about 100 years ago.




Sometimes I look at my hands and believe I WAS born about 100 years ago.


----------



## lewnbarb55

*Here are pictures of my Racycle 160 Pacemaker with springer fork.*

here's my Racycle:



vw00794 said:


> hi, i sure can help you. For starters i can help you to understand that you hit the racycle lottery!
> 
> Your bike is a 1911 racycle pacemaker. Your wheels would have been offered in wood finished with a blue center ( most likely gun blue to match the frame ) and stripes on the side to be correct for the pacemaker model. I just finished restoring a pair of wheels in just this fashion. I'll try to get some photos for a reference. This is the year racycle offered the "tri-spring fork" for free. Sadly thats not the case any more.
> 
> Your rear sprocket would be unusually large only on your  model, with kidney bean shaped holes throughout.
> 
> That front spring fork suspension has many intricate components to it, so be cautious if you feel like taking it apart.
> Also your specific racycle would have come with a diamond roller no 61 chain, which is easier to find and  not a block chain. Does it have the pedals and do you have any photos?
> 
> Go buy a lottery ticket while your at it, you're a lucky guy!
> I don't want to ask if its for sale, but....
> Blue


----------



## lewnbarb55

*Racycle*

More pictures:


----------



## tomthetank

*Berlin & Racycle Manufacturing Company*

When I did a wikipedia search for Racycle I came up with a link to the Berlin & Racycle Manufacturing Company. It made me think of your mention of Berlin ON. I see now that another bike, not your bike, was made there, but I thought I would share the info anyway. Berlin is now called Kingston Ontario. It looks like they made bikes from 1897 to 1904 before closing up shop and working on Clocks instead. Here is a bit of the article. 

"The Arthur Pequegnat Clock Company (1904–1941) is notable as the longest lasting Canadian-based clock manufacturer. Company advertisements explained the pronunciation of the name as "Say Peginaw." [1]
The family of Arthur Pequegnat immigrated from Switzerland in 1874, and initially started a business of importing watches for the local market in Berlin (now Kitchener, Ontario). By 1897, the family started bicycle production,[2] but switched their focus to clock movements in 1904, and later started making their own cases.
By 1941, the demands of World War II armament makers for brass, the essential ingredient in clock movements, pressed the company to stop production."

 "In 1897, recognizing the opportunity provided by the rage for bicycles, Arthur decided to close his jewellery shop and become a manufacturer of bicycles, a business that lasted until the early 1920s as the Berlin & Racycle Manufacturing Company."


----------



## vw00794

tomthetank said:


> When I did a wikipedia search for Racycle I came up with a link to the Berlin & Racycle Manufacturing Company. It made me think of your mention of Berlin ON. I see now that another bike, not your bike, was made there, but I thought I would share the info anyway. Berlin is now called Kingston Ontario. It looks like they made bikes from 1897 to 1904 before closing up shop and working on Clocks instead. Here is a bit of the article.
> 
> "The Arthur Pequegnat Clock Company (1904–1941) is notable as the longest lasting Canadian-based clock manufacturer. Company advertisements explained the pronunciation of the name as "Say Peginaw." [1]
> The family of Arthur Pequegnat immigrated from Switzerland in 1874, and initially started a business of importing watches for the local market in Berlin (now Kitchener, Ontario). By 1897, the family started bicycle production,[2] but switched their focus to clock movements in 1904, and later started making their own cases.
> By 1941, the demands of World War II armament makers for brass, the essential ingredient in clock movements, pressed the company to stop production."
> 
> "In 1897, recognizing the opportunity provided by the rage for bicycles, Arthur decided to close his jewellery shop and become a manufacturer of bicycles, a business that lasted until the early 1920s as the Berlin & Racycle Manufacturing Company."




This is great information! Thanks for posting this. The Canadian built Racycles have a beautiful and very different head badge.


----------



## vw00794




----------



## Nick-theCut

Museum or show?  Where was this amazing location?


----------



## vw00794

*100+ year old Vitalic tires*

Just got these 100 + year old, "Vitalic" 28 inch single tube tires from Larmo63 and I ended up putting them on my original Paint 1899 Racycle and they look terrific. The tread pattern is so cool looking. Yah, these all white tires really dress up the bike, especially since it is  burgundy and not the more common black-painted frame. Thank you Lawrence!


----------



## redline1968

.......................>>>>>>>>>>>>>............................


----------



## npence

Very nice looking bike blue I thought about buying those tires myself but glad I didn't they belong on that bike.


----------



## vw00794

I just found this photo of what appears to be my same tires! Any idea what model bikes these are?


----------



## rustyspoke66

Don't know but those gents look very proud.


----------



## dcweed1920

*1908-09 Racycle ride*

A 1908 Pacemaker.  Not the best of shots, but shows the bike.  Taken in Boston, 6-30-1908.  This exact bike was run over and destroyed by the Santa Fe Limited (train) near Algodones NM.  Rumor has it he wreckage was displayed by the Miami Cycle Co. back east to demonstrate the only way to wreck the machine.  The Major (my great-grandfather), aboard his second Pacemaker made it to Los Angeles in December 1909.  8,140 miles.


----------



## Wcben

VERY COOL! Did you have the good fortune of knowing your great grandfather?  His story is a great read!!


----------



## fat tire trader

Does your family have any relation with Weed California?


----------



## dcweed1920

*Major Weed*

I didn't know him as he passed 35 years before I was born.  However, he has been my personal "research project" for 18 years or so, and I've assembled a 240 page chronology of his life.  No relation to Weed CA, although he lived in Greenville and Susanville  back in 1880.  His trip from Portland, Maine to California in 1908-9 was his second distance ride, the first being from Portland, Oregon to Mexico City in 1896-7. 

Would love to hear from anyone who has info on Major Edward A. Weed.  Quite the dude he was, putting down some 20,000+ miles between the ages of 55 and 68.  Anyone ever hear of a smashed (as in by a train, really) Pacemaker displayed by Racycle in 1909 or later?  Anyone know of a 1909 Pacemaker that might have survived in the Los Angeles area?  Wouldn't be surprized if the initals EAW were etched somewhere on his bikes.
Thanks, DC Weed

View attachment 85402


----------



## Wcben

I've alerted Blue to your post, he's arguably the Racycle expert (and a great guy!) although allot of us on here are pretty knowledgeable. I'd be surprised if you don't hear from him shortly! I have a bunch of scans of the original articles about the Majors ride.


----------



## Iverider

vw00794 said:


> i just found this photo of what appears to be my same tires! Any idea what model bikes these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [




rex?


----------



## dcweed1920

*Scanned articles?*



Wcben said:


> I've alerted Blue to your post, he's arguably the Racycle expert (and a great guy!) although allot of us on here are pretty knowledgeable. I'd be surprised if you don't hear from him shortly! I have a bunch of scans of the original articles about the Majors ride.




WcBen,
I'd like to figure out if you have any scanned articles on Major Weed that I don't.  I have  some 400 or so, but I don't want want to miss any.  The paper names and dates would be easy for me to cross-check.  What's easy for you?
Thanks, Weed


----------



## Wcben

I've got them as either jpgs or PDFs, don't remember right now, I'll put together a file for you this weekend  and upload it to my Flickr account.


----------



## Velo-dream

*nice collection*

Hello

are any of this racers for sale ?? 

thanks for responding


----------



## dcweed1920

*EAW Scans*



Wcben said:


> I've got them as either jpgs or PDFs, don't remember right now, I'll put together a file for you this weekend  and upload it to my Flickr account.




Many thanks!


----------



## babyjesus

*356*



vw00794 said:


> Sounds like fun! I have heard a lot about your rides, they are quite popular. I mostly like Racycles, but I've got some other neat old bikes too, Silver Kings, Bluebird, Twinbars, Iver J racers, and others and  a very special, 1-digit serial number, original Spacelander, some 1800s bikes too. I dig early motorcycles as well. I'm having fun!




Is that a light grey 356? Nice bikes.


----------



## Larmo63

It's a tidy twin grille roadster.......


----------



## dcweed1920

*Major Weed, for Wcben*

You mentioned connections: This hangs in my home today, 102 years after the Major made it.
Regards, DCW


----------



## Wcben

That is SO VERY COOL!  Wow!  Just Wow!


----------



## Gary Mc

*Major Edward A. Weed*



dcweed1920 said:


> WcBen,
> I'd like to figure out if you have any scanned articles on Major Weed that I don't.  I have  some 400 or so, but I don't want want to miss any.  The paper names and dates would be easy for me to cross-check.  What's easy for you?
> Thanks, Weed




Weed, Wanted to make sure you had this one available online.  From the October 23rd, 1909 edition of the "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" at:

http://archive.org/stream/bicyc60251909191910newy#page/158/mode/2up/search/weed





And here's a pic I found online so everyone can see a great pic of this gentleman who should inspire us all to get out and ride!!!!!!!!:


----------



## dcweed1920

*Major Weed*

GaryMC, many thanks for posting the article and photo.  From Wcben's earlier reference I gathered a dozen or so BWMR articles from the Internet Archives site, including the one above.  The photo is of a postcard, a copy of which I obtained some 15 years ago.  A great shot, huh?  That's his second Pacemaker there, the first having been 'trained'.  The photo was taken during the 1910 Labor Day parade in San Francisco (the statue in the background took a week of digging to identify).  Kind regards, Weed


----------



## Machine Age Victim

Well, this thread has been an amazing culmination of facts, information and photos. I'm currently (and not to the offense of anyone I hope) building a replica Racycle, mainly because of an original being waaayyyy out of my price range (I should be ~$300 into it when done). It will hopefully turn out close to that gorgeous maroon Pacemaker. I found a 52tooth chain ring but would love to score a much bigger one (I'm using a kick-back two speed hub so it should be fairly rideable). Anyone know current manufacturers making them for two-piece cranks?

-jeff


----------



## pelletman

I know a guy who is a Racycle fan and his business is making sprockets.  George george@rennendesigngroup.com

He might be game to make something.  I doubt it will be cheap but you never know!


----------



## Machine Age Victim

pelletman said:


> I know a guy who is a Racycle fan and his business is making sprockets.  George george@rennendesigngroup.com
> 
> He might be game to make something.  I doubt it will be cheap but you never know!




Thanks! (gotta love this site)


----------



## Machine Age Victim

Thought I'd pass this along to those that would appreciate it, although the price could be quite crazy.
http://budgetbicyclectr.com/racycle-bicycle-m.html


----------



## m_fumich

..........


----------



## willswares1220

*What an interesting Pacemaker W/spring fork*

$8000.00 for that nice bike is the DEAL OF THE CENTURY! 

And they even offer a free pick-up service!

That's why they call it THE BUDGET BICYCLE CENTER~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~WOW~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


----------



## Larmo63

They say in their description that the Pacemaker was the only model intended for racing.

This isn't true. Some Racycles were indeed raced, and there were teams, but Racycle as a

company was not particularly know for it's racing exploits.


----------



## ADKBIKES

*Racycle find*

Had a call from a guy this morning he found a racycle in a barn  missing seat .about 80 % original green paint left wheels are straight  still has tires  awaiting pictures , I'm assuming it has the badge or he wouldn';t know what he had   hope I get pics soon  he has to get someone with a digital camera to help


----------



## Wcben

Good luck with that one ADK..... Keep us informed!


----------

